
MSSQL TPC-H on Linux Bests Windows - bsg75
http://www.tpc.org/tpch/results/tpch_last_ten_results.asp
======
MR4D
One day, I believe MSFT will just have a runtime of libraries that can run on
any platform.

Windows will be dead, but the windows API will live on as a set of developer
libraries, just like a QT on steroids would be.

This is step one.

